

The Counted: database of police killings in the US - anigbrowl
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2015/jun/01/the-counted-police-killings-us-database#

======
anigbrowl
The FBI is charged with collecting this data, but there's no laws requiring
individual state or local police forces to report it, so the quality of their
data is exceedingly poor, as documented here:
[http://www.bjs.gov/index.cfm?ty=pbdetail&iid=5260&utm_source...](http://www.bjs.gov/index.cfm?ty=pbdetail&iid=5260&utm_source=juststats-030315&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Arrest-
Related%20Deaths%20Program%20Data%20Quality%20Profile&utm_campaign=juststats)

It's pretty depressing that a UK Newspaper does a better job of both
collecting and presenting the information than a government agency.

